# Breckenridge, CO



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Guys,

I'm headed up to Breckenridge at the end of August. Anyone have any recommendations of a guide service to use. Either going to do a all day wade trip or a float trip. Looking at private water as well.

I know you can DYI up there, but I only have one day to fish, so I'd rather get a guide.

CT


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

ctt17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm headed up to Breckenridge at the end of August. Anyone have any recommendations of a guide service to use. Either going to do a all day wade trip or a float trip. Looking at private water as well.
> 
> ...


I've used the Colorado Angler shop down from Breck a little ways. They're in Silverthorne.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Breckenridge Outfitters in town is outstanding. I've fished with them several times. They have won the Orvis Endorsed Outfitter of the Year a few times and its well deserved.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely get a guide, private water would also be a plus.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

RUFcaptain said:


> Definitely get a guide, private water would also be a plus.


X2
Public water gets hit pretty hard in that area especially that time of year.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Reach out to Boatlift. He just got back and I think he was fished some private ranches. Easy gig.


----------



## ctt17 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advance. Already spoke with Breckenridge Outfitters, will go with them.

I'll post open once we get back.


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

Trouts fly fishing have good guides. I got in to good dry fly fishing last year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

POCsaltdog said:


> Reach out to Boatlift. He just got back and I think he was fished some private ranches. Easy gig.


I was fly fishing around Breck last week, it was incredible! I got hooked up with Mountain Anglers (http://www.mountainangler.com/), you need to fish with Corey if you can. A buddy of mine books +/- 15 trips a year with this company and always tries to book with Corey if he's available as he's incredible..... We fished on private ranches when we went out, the 1st ranch was called the Willows, it was very tight & hard but if you're an experienced angler you'll love the hell out of that piece of water. The 2nd trip was with the boys with mine being the youngest at 7. My boy can't stop talking about the trip & how's he's the greatest fly fisherman ever.

Thanks,
Michael
Boat Lift Distributors


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

I just booked Pierce at Mountain Angler for the second week of August. Seemed very knowledgeable and friendly on the phone, hopefully the trout are running!


----------

